# NeoGAF sucks.



## Sam M. (Sep 15, 2008)

Agree or disagree?

I think they're a horrible, horrible site.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

it's a fairly inoffensive site with a weird signup process


----------



## applepie123 (Jul 6, 2015)

It's the quintessential video game forum of the entire web.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm more of a GameFAQs kinda guy. (Which is probably worse?)


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

Fledgling said:


> I'm more of a GameFAQs kinda guy. (Which is probably worse?)


Same here, along with MMO champion. I feel like this NEOGAF site isn't that bad, but the UI looks rather displeasing to the eye. In fact until today, this had been the first time I had heard of this video game forum.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've heard of that forum but never been on it. I just searched it, clicked gaming discussion and went straight to a thread called 'Oblivion has an amazing soundtrack'

It was the film, and like everyone else there in that thread, I was disappointed.






What an adventure I just had.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, though there has been some nice, weird, threads over the years, like in example:

Advice? Wild possum holed up in bathroom


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

It took them 3 months to activate my account on that site. I had no interest in posting there by the time they had


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I go on it everyday and VG Chartz.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

They're a terrible site. 

Just another entry on the list of sites I can never see in the same light post August '14. I don't know what games site I can trust now.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

It's cool, but I just use reddit.


----------



## Sam M. (Sep 15, 2008)

I despise it because of it's "we'll ban you for anything the mods don't like you saying". So, you really can't talk about too much.

I was pretty happy that they weren't invited to E3, this year. I think the tide is turning against them.

Also, the place has banned so many people, that all is left is uber politically correct hive minders. It's just not a fun site.
I got banned TWICE for disagreeing with Anita Sarkeesian. And not even saying anything derogatory. Just disagreeing with her opinions. Besides, I don't believe she's a gamer, I and don't like people like that (professional complainers) coming and trying to change things. There's enough of these types on Twitter right now, making everyone afraid to say anything.
My reason for banning was "not a god fit for NeoGAF". I think that says it all, really.

They do get a lot of news though. They just need to get new mods.


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

I've never posted there but I check it pretty much daily to keep up with gaming news. I like it.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Neogaf is fine as long as they don't discuss politics, which they tend to drag into a lot of the gaming discussions though. And the moderation is pretty bad as well.
But still, it's a good place to find information and news, and there are actually people who like all types of different games on there, even if gaming politics threads are only allowing one point of view.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sam M. said:


> I despise it because of it's "we'll ban you for anything the mods don't like you saying". So, you really can't talk about too much.
> 
> I was pretty happy that they weren't invited to E3, this year. I think the tide is turning against them.
> 
> ...


Pretty much this. You can get banned for any reason, especially if you disagree with feminism or despicable people like Anita. Or if you make a comment and dont provide reasoning. Or if you type lower case a instead of capital A lol. However, they have the best gaming news, so I grin and bear it and just read stuff.


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hate it for the same reasons that were already mentioned.
Also for some reason there's a worrying amount of threads on there of people trying to justify pedophilia, which...just what?


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't really keep up with video game news/reviews, so neogaf and the other sites like it aren't really a part of my little world. Generally I don't even know if a new game is coming out unless I see it on the steam new releases page or the best friends talk about it on their podcast.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

The impression I got was it's a forum full of nerds trying to 'out cool' or 'out nerd' each other. High school ****. haven't been back there in years. and if what ya'll are saying about it being feminist-leaning now is true, then I won't ever go back.


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

ChrisPCD said:


> The impression I got was it's a forum full of nerds trying to 'out cool' or 'out nerd' each other. High school ****. haven't been back there in years. and if what ya'll are saying about it being feminist-leaning now is true, then I won't ever go back.


Yeah, they basically further devolved into yet another dishonest pro-feminist gaming site now, that rarely has anything to do with actual gaming anymore.


----------

